# Making Smog Jr.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Adding some detail to the sculpty subsculpture. 


Not wishing to follow in his fathers foot steps Smog Jr. takes a job as a fireman on the Mordor Express.








I still need to do a little work on the shovel and his feet and hands but it is pretty close to paint time. I like the way the oven baked the tips of the horns and stuff. I think I'm going to do the same effect with paint.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thats really something! 


how high is your baby-dragon?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Highest point is 3.5"


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

so he would be too big for a 1:29 loco-cabin?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know any cabs he would fit in. I'm going to build a special Mordor Express when I get done moving. The cab will comfortable enough for him and his Orc engineer. 

Wait a minute, I just tried him on my Bachmann Connie, he doesn't fit in the cab, but he fits right behind the fire box between the tender.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

he's cute! ... in a scary way...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mordor and Orc? Be careful, your geek is showing. Do you still have your bag of D4, D6, D8, D10 & D20?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I was too old of geek to play dungeons and dragons.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

uh.... OK... ;-) 
Must look great on a fantasy (steam-punked?) steamlocomotive. 
Do you have a picture of the Orc engineer also?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Still working on the Orc. I'm also debating on weather or not to make the engineer a troll instead of an orc. Maybe even one of the Nazgul (not sure how to spell it)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fan-Tolkin-Tastic!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Chief of calamaties!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I seriously started to work on an orc engineer, but my ads took over and this is what I got instead!








Oh,,, well, I have been wanting to make a chess set.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*back on track*








This forest troll makes a great engineer. No seats for the crew on the Mordor Express so he has to kneel next to the back head. His right hand is adjusting a valve while his left is on the throttled.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

they look like a good team! 
keep on working on this line.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta wonder who...or what...the conductor will be...


----------

